# MTKN.OB - MachineTalker, Inc.



## poorsolarbattery (17 March 2006)

For those of you who have access to North American markets, check this one out:

Please take a moment to DD this company. I've been watching for about a year since it went public last month. Great product, great leadership (the CEO has already brought one company public and sold it to Erricson for millions and he was one of the Internet investors), and great connections. Several contracts, includeing NASA. Price is still very low. I've provided some links. Take a look and tell me what you think.

http://sbir.nasa.gov/SBIR/abstracts...5-1-S7.03-8852.html?solicitationId=SBIR_05_P1

http://www.freshnews.com/news/defense-west/article_29008.html?Aerospace

Company web www.machinetalker.com 

Take a look at the levels. One serious buyers are investing. This is truly the real deal. Talke advantage of it! email me with questions, james at lakesidevermont dot com    Good Luck!!


----------

